

Early Surface Pro hands-on review: RT was mistake, Pro "superior" - Anchor
http://gizmodo.com/5974705/microsoft-surface-pro-hands+on-this-is-what-it-should-have-been-all-along

======
pedalpete
Like many others, I wonder about Microsoft's logic in giving the RT a desktop,
and this article made gave me a thought.

I haven't used an RT, haven't even seen one, but if the only thing the desktop
is useful for is navigating the filesystem so you can put photos, video and
other files on it, why not have a Windows8 File Manager app.

Is there anything else you can do with the desktop? This might go some way to
reducing the confusion between this Pro 'real computer' vs. the RT, which
nobody seems to get.

~~~
hmexx
I would say the main reason they left the desktop is Office... not file system
manipulation.

Jumping into Office from Metro, without going through the Desktop would be
even more jarring.

